
If Torvalds can do it... - xyanb
https://medium.com/@cde3d29d703f/c2ff58e049d7
======
mathgladiator
Neat. Good job, that was not easy for sure.

Welcome to the Builder Club of people building for the sake of building. It is
great.

------
Raed667
kudos! That "naivité" reminds me of when i stepped out of class after learning
how to write an "OS" for the ATmega328 and checking out LFS (Linux From
Scratch).

I thought I was a kernel developer for sure!

------
jonnypotty
Love your attitude dude. You're gonna have a deeper understanding of how
computers work than 99% of people on hn by the time you're done, if you don't
already!

------
devnullbyte
Interesting that he decided to take the approach of not copying any code, that
must have been a helluva challenge with the early boot phase assembly.

~~~
TomMarius
There is basically no assembly wit EFI, isn't there?

------
kinkrtyavimoodh
... it gives me little to no signal whether I can do it, because Linus is a
legend while I have in 35 years not shown any signs of being one.

~~~
avmich
When Linus was working on Minix transforming it into something different, he
was not nearly as good with programming as he became later. He was pretty
good, but not so good by a long shot.

You can definitely try.

~~~
renox
While Linus is a really good programmer, Linux is what it is only because he
merged the contributions of many other good programmers.. Why did these
programmers contributed to Linux? Because Linus came at the right time, with
the right motivation. Even if you're a better programmer, the question is why
would the other programmers contribute to your OS instead of Linux, *BSD,
SeL4/Genode, Haiku?

